# 15 Fotos von Rechts nach Links?



## Alex363 (15. März 2007)

Mhm schwierig, ich kann zwar jedes Bild einzeln auf die Timeline legen, aber ich ich möchte das jedes Bild selbst von von Rechts nach Links läuft. Mit Keying ist es zu umständlich, da die Bilder alle nahtlos anschließen sollen, aber wie gesagt es soll jedes einzelne Bild vorbeiziehen. Hat jemand einen Tip wie man das machen kann?


----------



## axn (15. März 2007)

Ganz von selber werden die sich kaum bewegen.. 
Geht's um AFX? Nutze die Funktion "Übergeordnet" oder eine Unterkomposition. Alle Bilder nebeneinander anordnen, und einem unterordnen welches du animierst, oder die Unterkomposition mit der Breite aller Bilder animieren..

mfg

axn


----------



## Alex363 (15. März 2007)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Ganz von selber werden die sich kaum bewegen..
> Geht's um AFX? Nutze die Funktion "Übergeordnet" oder eine Unterkomposition. Alle Bilder nebeneinander anordnen, und einem unterordnen welches du animierst, oder die Unterkomposition mit der Breite aller Bilder animieren.



Hast du da grade mal ein schnelles Beipsiel? Ich weiß nicht was Übergeordnet unterordnet animiert ist.  

In AFX finde ich überschlagen oder überdrehen.... Ein Screenshot wäre auch schön


----------



## axn (15. März 2007)

> Ein Screenshot wäre auch schön


Nagut. 
Animiert wird nur die Blassgrau-Blaue  Farbfläche. Alle anderen werden wie die Tief-Blaue der Blassgrau-Blauen untergeordnet.


----------



## Alex363 (15. März 2007)

Uhi, das funktioniert tatsächlich 
Ich habe allerdings in aller Schnelle versehentlich in die falsche Richtung animiert...
Nochmal kurz nachgefragt: Jedes weitere Foto das ich in die Timeline hole wird dem 
ersten Bild, also dem animierten Foto untergeordnet, oder?


----------



## axn (16. März 2007)

Nein nur die, die du - wie auf dem Screenshot - unterordnest.


----------



## Alex363 (16. März 2007)

Es werden aber immer nur die ersten beiden untergeordneten Fotos angezeigt, warum nicht auch die anderen. Die sind doch genauso dem ersten Bild - dem animierten Bild untergeordnet?


----------



## Alex363 (16. März 2007)

Nochmal: Das Problem ist dass das zweite Bild einfährt und stehenbleibt.
Außerdem schiebt sich das zweite Bild immer vor das erste - der Animationsvorlage.
Also Bild 2 vor Bild 1 (Animation) gefolgt von Bild 3 dann bleibt es stehen trotz der anderen Bilder die auf Bild 1 verlinkt sind.


----------



## axn (16. März 2007)

Nochmal Schritt für Schritt an einem Beispiel:

Neue Komposition erstellen. 100 x 100 Pixel (quadratisch)
Rote Farbfläche erstellen. Position ist 50,50
Blaue Farbfläche erstellen. Position -50,50
Grüne Farbfläche erstellen. Position -150,50
JETZT Blaue und Grüne der Roten unterordnen
Key für Positionsspur der Roten setzen
10 Sekunden später Position der Roten 250,50
Fertig

mfg

axn


----------



## Alex363 (16. März 2007)

Müssen es unbedingt eine Rote, Grüne und Blaue Farbfläche sein? 
Geht es nicht auch ein wenig pragmatischer?;-) 
- Ich habe eine Komposition 720x480 NTSC 30 Sekunden Länge.
- 15 Bilder (.PNG) in der gleichen Größe
- Ziehe das erste auf die Timeline animiere es so das es Rechts einfährt und Links ausfährt.
- Hole die anderen in die Timeline und ordne sie dem animierten Bild unter.
Ja und das funktioniert bis zum zweiten Bild, dort bleibt es dann stehen aus völlig unlogischen Gründen. Liegt es eventuell an dem .PNG Format? 
Oder liegt das Geheimnis in den Rot, Grünen und Blauen Farbtafeln?
Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## axn (16. März 2007)

Wenn du das Beispiel mit welchen Farben auch immer gemacht hättest, würdest du es jetzt wahrscheinlich selber hin bekommen.. So schwehr ist es nun wirklich nicht. ;-) ;-) ;-) 
Der Haken ist bei dir wohl die Reihenfolge der Arbeitsschritte. Erst alle Bilder nebeneinander anordnen, dann alle dem Ersten unterordnen, dann animieren. Dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.

mfg

axn


----------



## Alex363 (16. März 2007)

Sorry, aber mit dem Beispiel funktioniert das leider überhaupt nicht 
Aber es funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich die Bilder erst zusammenhänge und dann das erste animiere, dann werden sie nämlich nicht nathlos von Rechts nach Links eingefahren. 
Vielleicht meinen wir zwei unterschiedliche Dinge? 
Ich rede hier über ein Filmstreifen-Effekt in dem 15 Fotos nahtlos aneinander von Links nach Rechts durch Bild laufen. Das hat ja auch so geklappt nur das die Animation plötzlich beim zweiten Bild stehen bleibt.  

PS/ Nebeneinander geht sowieso nicht in AFX, nur untereinander


----------



## Nico (16. März 2007)

Man könnte alle Bilder in die Timeline ziehen. Beim ersten Bild Keyframes für die Position erstellen => kopieren und => alle anderen Ebenen markieren => einfügen.
Dann alle Ebenen markieren => Animation => Keyframe-Assistent => Sequenz-Ebenen....

Es gibt bestimmt ne Expression dafür. Musst mal hier fragen:
http://forums.creativecow.net/viewforum/227


----------



## Alex363 (17. März 2007)

Das funktioniert leider nicht,  weil es nicht Nahtlos verläuft...
Der erste Ansatz von axn war gut, aber nach dem zweiten Bild passiert da nix mehr  Sah aber sonst schon vielversprechend aus.

@axn
Kannst du mir bitte mal eine .aep Datei mir dem Beispiel anhängen?
Das Beispiel mit den Farbflächen.


----------



## Mark (17. März 2007)

Hi!

Ich hoffe, ich schreibe jetzt nicht total am Thema vorbei, aber warum machst Du nicht einfach eine Komposition, die 15 x die Breite eines Fotos breit ist, platzierst darauf die 15 Fotos "nahtlos" und animierst anschließend diese Komposition in der NTSC-Komposition mit zwei Keys...?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: 





			
				axn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Unterkomposition mit der Breite aller Bilder animieren..


...ich habe es überlesen, tut mir leid 

//edit2: ...ist aber schon klar, daß Du das erste Bild weit genug nach links animieren mußt, so daß es alle fünfzehn Bilder "durchzieht"...?


----------



## axn (17. März 2007)

> .ist aber schon klar, daß Du das erste Bild weit genug nach links animieren mußt, so daß es alle fünfzehn Bilder "durchzieht"...?


Ich denke auch dass es da hängt...
Das Beispiel mit den Farbflächen.


----------



## Nico (17. März 2007)

Mann, ist der thread inzwischen verwirrend. Schönes kl. tutorial axn, aber wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe sollen die Bilder von einer zur anderen Seite durchlaufen und nicht stehenbleiben...



alexderennes hat gesagt.:


> Nochmal: Das Problem ist dass das zweite Bild einfährt und stehenbleibt.
> Außerdem schiebt sich das zweite Bild immer vor das erste - der Animationsvorlage.
> Also Bild 2 vor Bild 1 (Animation) gefolgt von Bild 3 dann bleibt es stehen trotz der anderen Bilder die auf Bild 1 verlinkt sind.



Das Problem klingt so einfach, scheint es aber ein bißchen in sich zu haben. Eine expression wäre wohl am besten. Aber wer hat (oder kann) das schon...


----------



## axn (17. März 2007)

> sollen die Bilder von einer zur anderen Seite durchlaufen und nicht stehenbleiben...



Das tun sie doch auch.. Es sind doch in diesem Beispiel nur 3, mit 15 bleibt dann eben erst das letzte stehen, oder - wenn man das auch nicht will - wird es eben noch 100 Pixel weiter animiert. Es ist ja nur der Ansatz... Aber möglicherweise kapier ich es ja wirklich gar nicht...


----------



## Mark (17. März 2007)

Hi!

Anbei - aus Spaß, ist doch Wochenende  - ein Script-Versuch:
"Drive-thru" setzt die selektierten Layer von links nach rechts - größenabhängig - aneinander, bestimmt den ersten Layer als "Übergeordnet" und animiert diesen über zwei Keys von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt in der angegebenen Zeit...

Ist wirklich nur eine Spielerei: keine Haftung, keine Garantie 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## axn (17. März 2007)

Sehr cool...


----------



## Nico (17. März 2007)

Ich glaub, wenn man in der Hilfe mal "Bildspur" eingibt könnte es einen möglichen Weg geben mit einer Expression:

So erstellen Sie eine Bildspur
Mit dieser Beispiel-Expression weisen Sie eine Ebene an, dieselbe Position wie die nächsthöhere Ebene im Zeitleistenfenster
einzunehmen, dabei aber eine genau festgelegte Verzögerung einzuhalten (in diesem Fall 0,5 Sekunden). Auch für die
anderen geometrischen Eigenschaften können Sie gleichartige Expressions einrichten. Für diese Expression benötigen Sie
mindestens zwei Ebenen.
1 Beginnen Sie mit zwei Farbflächen, die auf ca. 30% skaliert werden. (Siehe „So erstellen Sie eine Farbflächenebene“ auf
Seite 148.)
2 Erstellen Sie einen Bewegungspfad für die erste Ebene. (Siehe „So erstellen Sie einen Bewegungspfad“ auf Seite 207.)
3 Wählen Sie die Eigenschaft „Position“ für die zweite Ebene aus und klicken Sie dann auf „Animation“ > „Expression
hinzufügen“.
4 Wählen Sie den standardmäßigen Expression-Text aus und geben Sie Folgendes ein:
thisComp.layer(thisLayer, -1).position.valueAtTime(time - .5)
5 Duplizieren Sie die erste Ebene fünfmal. Alle Ebenen folgen demselben Pfad, wobei zwischen den Ebenen eine
Verzögerung von jeweils 0,5 Sekunden auftritt. (Siehe „So duplizieren Sie eine Ebene“ auf Seite 155.)


----------



## Alex363 (18. März 2007)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> ein Script-Versuch:
> "Drive-thru" setzt die selektierten Layer von links nach rechts - größenabhängig - aneinander, bestimmt den ersten Layer als "Übergeordnet" und animiert diesen über zwei Keys von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt in der angegebenen Zeit..



Danke dir, das probiere ich mal aus  Habe es aber inzwischen hinbekommen, es war in der Tat sehr einfach, ich war nur etwas verwirt. Mit der Breite auf 15 Bilder bringt es nichts weil ich das Video ja in mein 720x480 Premiere Projekt importieren will und die Bilder sollen über  den ganzen Screen voll ausgefüllt vorbeilaufen, dabei jedes einzeln. 
Es stimmt aber, der Hacken lag in der Animation des ersten Bildes, wie Mark richtig sagte!
Das ist ziemlich weit draußen, aber ich habe dann auch verstanden was axn mit "nebeneinander" und dann übergeordnet dem ersten untergeordnet meinte.;-)


----------

